
Liberating My Neopets Data Through a GDPR Data Retrieval Request - alexwennerberg
https://www.alexwennerberg.com/2019/05/04/gdpr-neopets
======
duxup
I wonder how many honest GDPR responses actually indicate that....no actually
that company doesn't have much data on you.

